# Ubuntu Server Installation Problem



## Pannemann (10. August 2011)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich wollte gestern auf meinem zweit Rechner den Ubuntu Server installieren, um diesen einfach als FileServer zu verwenden, ich will einfach auf meine Daten im kompletten Haus problemlos zugreifen können. Ich habe dann also gestern die Ubuntu Installation über einen USB-Stick angeworfen (den ich vorher, wie auf der Ubuntu.com Seite beschrieben eingerichtet habe). Die Installation lief dann auch an, aber dann meinte er aufeinmal "Ihre Installation-CD-ROM konnte nicht eingebunden werden. Vermutlich liegt keine CD-ROM im Laufwerk. Falls dies zutrifft, legen Sie bitte eine CD-ROM ein und versuchen sie es erneut." Ich habe jetzt auch nichts brauchbares in Web gefunden, das mir weiterhilft bei dem Problem. Habt ihr eine Idee?

Gruß Panne


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

An welcher Stelle kommt das?


----------



## Pannemann (10. August 2011)

Nach dem er fragt wie er die Tastatur einrichten soll und nachdem er mir sagt das es zu Übersetzungsfehlern kommen könnte


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

probiere mal ALT+F7 (wenn das nicht funktioniert F1-F8 durchprobieren). Irgendwo sollte eine Konsole mit mehr Informationen sein, bzw. eine bei der du auch was eingeben kannst.

was geben denn die Befehle "mount" und "fdisk -l" aus.


----------



## Pannemann (10. August 2011)

Ja okay werde ich machen, danke schön  Ich hatte schon überlegt das er vielleicht irgendeinen Treiber braucht oder dergleichen. Weil ich am Sonntag schonmal versucht hatte Windows Server 2008 r2 zu installieren, da kam aber auch ne Fehlermeldung das er keine Treiber finden kann.


----------



## Eftilon (10. August 2011)

Hast du vielleicht einen speziellen kontroller im PC der extra treiber braucht ? Raid oder so ?
Wenns ein bekanntes problem ist findet sich vielleicht eine lösung im Ubuntu-users forum ? Bis jetzt habe ich da immer lösungen (fertige) gefunden

lg aus münchen


----------



## Pannemann (12. August 2011)

Jaa ich werde mal schauen, hatte leider keine Zeit mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen aber Sonntag werde ich mal weiter schauen. Aufjedenfall schonmal danke für die Tipps


----------



## Pannemann (14. August 2011)

So habe es geschafft  Habe es einfach mit einer CD installiert  Vielen dank aber für eure Hilfe


----------



## Cosos (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, allerdings habe ich kein CD-Rom im Rechner und habe von einem USB-Stick gebootet. Die Fehlermeldung erhalte ich jedoch ebenfalls. Auf der Console (ALT-F4) sehe ich, dass das Installationsskript nach dem Installatinsmedium (cdrom-detect) sucht und nichts findet. "Aug 30 16:11:24 cdrom-detect: Devices '' "

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich weiter komme?

Grüße, Cosos


----------

